
Tell HN: Super Mario maker is the visual programming language we have waited for - S_A_P
I&#x27;m very impressed with this game. The concepts it teaches are exactly what developers need to know. I&#x27;m going to write up a more thoughtful review of this but I wanted to tell the parents of HN that this is a must buy for your kids. In 2 hours my 8 year old has figured out some incredible concepts of programming. I cannot understate how great this game is.
======
J_Darnley
How can it possibly be when it is limited to one proprietary platform?

------
hanniabu
Add a link to your write up when it is completed please.

